# Atwood



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone been out here lately? Heading out in the morning for eyes and crappie probably.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Good luck hope you did better then me on Saturday. Was only out there a few hours but couldn't get nothing going on the eyes managed 2 dinks. Water temp when I left was at 60.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

I did incredible on crappie this morning. It didn't matter what depth. 15 foot or less minnow under bobber 2 feet and you have a crappie on. Caught roughly 100 or so. I took 10 home over 10 inches for the frying pan. Also caught couple large mouth and 2 nice white bass. Water temp 69 degrees


----------



## tysix6 (Jan 12, 2008)

Anyone doing anything at the wood. Planning a trip this weekend. Mostly looking for saugeye info if you have it. I'm sure the crappy guys wouldn't mind an update either. Thanks.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'll be out there from about 10-5pm. Going for saugeye this time. Hopefully this cold didn't push everything back out deeper. Will report back tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Got a bunch of crappie and white bass trolling 9-10fow last weekend


----------



## Reel em In (Jun 20, 2004)

Used to fish Atwood spillway years ago. Was always good, until the sulpher gas started stinking the place up when it got warmer. Is it still good in the spring. Caught saugeye, crappie, perch . and bass. Took a 38 ' northern one day in the pool between the spillway and the lowhead dam.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Was out today as mentioned. Caught about 30 crappie while saugeye fishing except no saugeye  seems like you can fish at any depth of that lake and catch a crappie. Infested with those darn things! I did catch 2 big Decent slabs today. 11.5 inchers rest were 7-9inch dinks. Idk what I do wrong but I can't catch a saugeye to save my life! Water temp 70. Clarity was good. Anyone wanna fill me in on some tips?


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Guys I would love to have a report for you but my problems continue. My pymatuning trip was a bust my second day out there a put about a 7" crack in my hull. One of the scariest things I ever went thru. So now I don't know what to do. Theres a welder down the street im going to go talk to him. It just really sucks I spent all this money on a new motor and got to use it 5 times.


----------



## tysix6 (Jan 12, 2008)

koonzie99 said:


> Guys I would love to have a report for you but my problems continue. My pymatuning trip was a bust my second day out there a put about a 7" crack in my hull. One of the scariest things I ever went thru. So now I don't know what to do. Theres a welder down the street im going to go talk to him. It just really sucks I spent all this money on a new motor and got to use it 5 times.


Sorry to hear that. Did you hit a stump or something when running?? I did that a few years ago in FL. Hit a sand bar wot. No leaks tho. If you have the boat insured, it might cover it under collision.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Its a older boat it was my grandpas before it was mine. I think the waves at pymatuning did it in. It broke right at a old crack grandpa had welded so I don't even know if its gonna be fixable.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

koonzie99 said:


> Guys I would love to have a report for you but my problems continue. My pymatuning trip was a bust my second day out there a put about a 7" crack in my hull. One of the scariest things I ever went thru. So now I don't know what to do. Theres a welder down the street im going to go talk to him. It just really sucks I spent all this money on a new motor and got to use it 5 times.


koonzie they make an aluminum welding rod the you use with a blowtorch that works great my brother welded his canoe with it and my cousin used it on his boat also .if you cant find them online let me know and ill find out from my brother where to get them


----------



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

Find a good welder. I had a crack in my aluminum boat and had it repaired. It looks like nothing was ever wrong and he charged $75. Very happy. I forget the name but he is off St.Rt 183 between the Crossroads and Magnolia.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm going tomorrow to talk to a welder that a couple people recommended, but Sparkman if that falls thru il will look in to that guy. I might know where your talking about I drive that way all the time.

Also a buddy took me out on his boat Wednesday night. We got a bunch of crappie no big ones and 6 under sized eyes.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

koonzie99 if you cant find that welder freese or friese welding does aluminum and the are on south main near nimisilla


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

The Bernzomatic Aluminum Brazing and Welding rods have a working temperature of 700 to 750 degrees Fahrenheit. Especially useful in soldering aluminum windows, doors and miter joints. Ideal for sealing holes in aluminum boats, liters, gutters, and siding. Can be also useful in repairing outboard motor castings and most Kristie and zinc based die castings.

12 in. rods

Brinnell hardness: 100
Working temp: 700 to 750 degrees Fahrenheit
2 piece set
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bernzomatic-AL3-Aluminum-Brazing-and-Welding-Rods-334491/203710179


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

bradley4 said:


> Anyone been out here lately? Heading out in the morning for eyes and crappie probably.



eye like pullin meat for my eyes


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

bradley4 said:


> Anyone been out here lately? Heading out in the morning for eyes and crappie probably.


Went out yesterday from 6pm to 11pm trolling Flicker Shad in shallow water.A few Crappie and that was it,no Saugeye not even a cat


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

fishless said:


> Went out yesterday from 6pm to 11pm trolling Flicker Shad in shallow water.A few Crappie and that was it,no Saugeye not even a cat


Water temp to high now FUR saugeyes in shallow water


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

TRAPPERBECK said:


> Water temp to high now FUR saugeyes in shallow water


no it aint dont ever think saugeye are not shallow even when its 90 degrees out in august


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Saugeyes will get shallow like bass in the summertime. I couldn't even count how many I've caught out of laydowns and lily pads in 80° water.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I guess Im wrong ,which won't be the first time as my better half always says .


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Going to be camping at Atwood in a couple weeks. Have only been to Atwood once before and I gotta say it is a beautiful lake. Just wondering how the fishing has been this year? Will be trolling and casting from my jon boat for bass, saugeye, and crappie. And maybe do some night fishing for catfish


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

Rembis50 said:


> Going to be camping at Atwood in a couple weeks. Have only been to Atwood once before and I gotta say it is a beautiful lake. Just wondering how the fishing has been this year? Will be trolling and casting from my jon boat for bass, saugeye, and crappie. And maybe do some night fishing for catfish


In the last two weeks we have caught some giant saugeyes.... two over the 6lb range..... several in the 2-4lb range... saugeye have been on fire this year.... figure out what they are eating, and you will catch em all over the lake


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Kaiser878 said:


> In the last two weeks we have caught some giant saugeyes.... two over the 6lb range..... several in the 2-4lb range... saugeye have been on fire this year.... figure out what they are eating, and you will catch em all over the lake


Do you do well trolling crankbaits and flickershads?


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Kaiser878 said:


> In the last two weeks we have caught some giant saugeyes.... two over the 6lb range..... several in the 2-4lb range... saugeye have been on fire this year.... figure out what they are eating, and you will catch em all over the lake


mind saying how deep.We have been trolling Flickershads from 5ft to 20ft and have only caught one keeper each time.Also drifting crawlers on roadrunner over deep roadbed with nothing but channel cats


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Just got home from camping this weekend at the campgrounds. Had some real bad luck. Trolled most of the western part of the lake especially by the beach with only a dink catfish to show for it. Trolled flickershads and small crappie crankbaits. Also hooked up with my first carp in the west marina. Was definitely over 20 inches and might have been 30 inches. Best fight I have ever had from a fish until he wrapped around my outboard propeller and came off before my brother could net him. Hooked him on a piece of hot dog


----------

